# animated gifs



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

[TD]steam[/TD]
Does anybody know any good sites for animated gifs


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

Here's a couple

http://www.gifs.net/animate/animate.htm

http://www.animfactory.com/

buck


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

here's a few more:

http://www.animationlibrary.com/a-l/
http://www.gifanimations.com/
http://www.millan.net/anims/giffar.html
http://www.bellsnwhistles.com/page36.html


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

http://gifworks.com 
Online animated GIF editor and makes animated text.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Thanks everybody for the links so far

What I am looking for is an animated gif of a steam engine to use as my avatar - I'm looking for an engine with steam coming out of it.

If I can find the right gif - maybe I can animate it with the link brendan just posted

steam


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It doesnt animate iimages but it does a lot of other stuff. You can do transparen images, split into frames, replace a color, add a bunch of effects etc.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

[TD]steam[/TD]
Ah-ha - so I'm still looking for an animated gif then - thanks Brendan

steam


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy steam










buck


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Thanks buck - I have already seen this one - but I agree it's probably the best I've seen so far.

I think I'll use it - but keep looking


steam


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

here is one more...









some cool ones out there, but they don't reduce well... Rhett


----------



## jakoval (Oct 28, 2001)

Steamwiz -

Just stumbled across this site:
http://csxsafety.tripod.com/anigif.htm

Thought you might find it interesting.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Just a test


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by steamwiz:_
> *Just a test
> *


Here is a backup test for you.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

[TD]steam[/TD]


----------



## bilnrobn (Jan 16, 2003)

Hi Steam! You are having fun!


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi Bill it passes the time .............*Steam *


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Cool going steamwiz


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Is this an old post, i seem to remember it from a while ago ?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Almost 6 months old.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

But still going strong *brendan*

The old ones are the best ..


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

lol


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

LOL.....you guys!


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

That does it....... Now I know everyone in here is nuts.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey Dingus

here's one for you










steam


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Steamwiz, you had me puzzled for a minute........ then I remembered 'PROFILE'


----------

